# cousteux in Cabin John MD



## cousteux (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm going to spend time with family in Cabin John from 9/22 - 9/28. Is there any MD BOTL wanting to get together during that time...I'm up for a little herfing. I'll check in w/snkbyt as I don't get use of a PC that often, but if you PM me I'll send you my CP#. During the days I'll be in the Rockville area and could meet you at Signature Cigars? I look forward to meeting w/some more CS members as I have had fun meeting w/the FL Crew
Paul


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I am sure I can spare some time for a smoke or 2. Pm sent. :ss


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

My office is in Rockville,let me know what day and I'll bring the cigars:ss

BTW we can smoke in my office too...:tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> My office is in Rockville,let me know what day and I'll bring the cigars:ss
> 
> BTW we can smoke in my office too...:tu


....I need to move south....seems like there is always some herfin' going on in MD


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

go easy on him :mn..............I just pushed him down the slope a few months ago :ss


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Paul,

I'm always up for a herf! Sadly, Cabin John is in the Peoples Socialist Republic of Montgomery County, MD, so there are no restaurants or bars that we could go to that allow smoking. Big Davie TriShield offered his office in Rockville, and I'd be glad to offer my humble abode in Poolesville, MD. I have a basment rec room complete with an "entertainment center" if anyone's interested in watching football or whatever, and a covered porch for enjoying our smokes (sorry, no smoking inside).

Since you are coming into town on the 22nd, maybe Sunday the 23rd would be a good day since you are leaving the following Friday (28th). Let me know.

Tim D.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

During the week, Tuesdays and Wednesdays are best for me.


----------

